# Pork injection marinade



## JBinGB (Sep 1, 2020)

1 cup apple juice
1 cup water
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup salt
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

Makes enough to inject (2) 8-10 lb pork butts. Inject and let sit in fridge overnight.

I did this and smoked early the next morning and I am not changing the recipe. It was fantastic.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 1, 2020)

Results look great. How salty does the finished meat taste?


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 1, 2020)

That's very close to Chris Lilly's Pork Injection, but he uses 1/4 cup of salt.  This is a bit salty for me, but I use a finishing rub and a tick of seasoned salt as I'm pulling.  Chris adds a light vinegar based sauce as he pulls butts. 


*Chris Lilly’s Six-Time World Championship Pork Shoulder Injection*

_3/4 cup apple juice_
_1/2 cup water_
_1/2 cup white sugar_
_1/4 cup table salt_
_2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce_


----------



## JBinGB (Sep 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Results look great. How salty does the finished meat taste?



I questioned the amount of salt, but honestly it wasn't over salty at all


----------



## JBinGB (Sep 1, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That's very close to Chris Lilly's Pork Injection, but he uses 1/4 cup of salt.  This is a bit salty for me, but I use a finishing rub and a tick of seasoned salt as I'm pulling.  Chris adds a light vinegar based sauce as he pulls butts.
> 
> 
> *Chris Lilly’s Six-Time World Championship Pork Shoulder Injection*
> ...



That is very close. I might have to try that one. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks real good, glad you have it figured out for your family & friends!
Al


----------

